# Jazzmaster Advice



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

A few years ago I picked up a Squier VM Jazzmaster on the cheap. I was quite excited because I had always wanted a JM and it is generally true to vintage spec.

Of course, it soon reared its very predictably ugly head. Day two, the pickup switch broke. And that bridge, oh that bridge, with so many little screws that never stay in place and strings that skip everywhere.

I had my luthier swap out the electronics and I bought a Staytrem. Much better.

However, I still have two key issues with the trem. First, it’s missing the arm (I’m temporarily using a strat arm). Second, it rarely returns to being in tune.

I can think of a few options, listed here from cheapest to most expensive:

Just buy a Squier Trem arm
Shell out $80-100 for a Staytrem arm
Buy an Avri trem (~$100)
I may need to get my luthier to replace the nut too
Or skip all the mods and upgrade to an AVRI or AO (if I keep the Staytrem I should be able to get my money out of selling the Squier)
Curious on people’s thoughts here.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Don’t waste your time putting a tuxedo on a pig. Just upgrade.


----------



## funkmaster (11 mo ago)

JBFairthorne said:


> Don’t waste your time putting a tuxedo on a pig. Just upgrade.


This. AVRI are beautiful instruments, the Squier just doesn't compare IMO.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If you want vintage spec just grab a vintera or used classic player.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

I just adapted a Fender Mexico JM with p90s for a complete Mastery system. That is a _really _impressive sytem. Very smooth, very stable and.... very expensive. It was a nice guitar made much nicer. Not sure I'd upgrade the Squire. Could just be time to upgrade to a better guitar.


----------



## Jeffery Young (Mar 5, 2019)

I agree with others that just upgrading to an AVRI/American Vintage or American Original is a good move (I also like the Mexico and Japan offerings, though their weak points are the same ones you mention - i.e., tremolo system and electronics).

But, of the options you present I will suggest that the American Vintage tremolo system is very good. Much stiffer spring and works great with a Staytrem bridge. If you are happy with the neck/frets of the Squier (in particular) this could be a reasonable approach.


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

Jeffery Young said:


> I agree with others that just upgrading to an AVRI/American Vintage or American Original is a good move (I also like the Mexico and Japan offerings, though their weak points are the same ones you mention - i.e., tremolo system and electronics).
> 
> But, of the options you present I will suggest that the American Vintage tremolo system is very good. Much stiffer spring and works great with a Staytrem bridge. If you are happy with the neck/frets of the Squier (in particular) this could be a reasonable approach.


This is my conundrum. I’ve never owned a budget guitar before, but the Squier was so cheap I couldn’t resist. But the neck feels good and the Duncan Designed pickups sound decent too. With an American trem added, I’m still in at about $600. An American JM is hard to find under $2k these days.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I tried a Squier Jazzmaster that was in the used rack at my local L&M. It looked awesome for the price point.
What I didn’t instantly like was the tremolo system. It just was not setup correctly on this one. I wasn’t about to spend my time trying to setup one of their guitars.

However, I bought a MIM Classic Player a short time later. The price was right and I was willing to spend the time to learn what needed to be done to set up my Jazzmaster.

Did you try the basics? Perhaps the tremolo, if it was set up from the factory, was set up for a specific guage of strings. String tension changes setup requirements. Also a little dab of Nut Sauce at key points of string contact may tell you what components need addressing. If the lube made a difference, you could leave it at that, or further investigate the small parts for burrs, sharp edges, or string fray irregularities, etc.

If your tremolo has the lock to stabilize, watch a good YouTube video and follow how to setup.

Try the basics first, before you spend your hard earned cash. I am almost certain that the existing components can be made to work to an acceptable level of satisfaction.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Also mustang bridge over 6 saddle at a minimum.


----------



## patski (Feb 7, 2018)

Keep the Squier. It will be a fun guitar to tweak. Scan kijiji, FB Marketplace, offsetguitars.com for sale forums for a used trem arm.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Look up how to properly set up a JM trem. This is rarely done well and when it is it can be rather stable and return to tune after use. This will have to be adjusted if you change brand or gauge of strings.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

You want the Mastery Tremolo used on Bilt Guitars. Best JM style vibrato available. You may not like the price though


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Proper setup for a JM/Jag involves shimming the neck, raising the bridge, nut work, and balancing the trem springs with the spring tension. It’s a lot of work, but it pays off. Much as many people don’t want to hear it, these guitars work best with heavier gauge flatwounds.

The one upgrade I’d suggest for VM/CV models is to get a trem with the locking button. They tend to be much smoother.


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

knight_yyz said:


> You want the Mastery Tremolo used on Bilt Guitars. Best JM style vibrato available. You may not like the price though


Yes, well aware of the Mastery bridges and tremolo. I don’t think I can justify spending more on a trem than a whole guitar. I already spent almost as much on the Staytrem bridge as the guitar, and the Mastery bridge is even more. 


Merlin said:


> . Much as many people don’t want to hear it, these guitars work best with heavier gauge flatwounds.
> 
> The one upgrade I’d suggest for VM/CV models is to get a trem with the locking button. They tend to be much smoother.


Yeah, the AVRI trem has the locking button. It seems like a happy medium between the Squier and the Mastery (or Descendant).


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

knight_yyz said:


> You want the Mastery Tremolo used on Bilt Guitars. Best JM style vibrato available. You may not like the price though
> 
> View attachment 403372


See, the thing I really don't like about this bridge is, that for that insane price you don't even get a trem lock.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

They expect you to use the trem i guess.

OP theres 2 american originals on kijiji canada.


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

Granny Gremlin said:


> See, the thing I really don't like about this bridge is, that for that insane price you don't even get a trem lock.


this is part of why I think if I can find an AVRI trem for ~$100 (with the arm and tip), it would be a reasonable upgrade for a Squier. The bigger investment to a Mastery is overkill, and, as you say, it doesn’t include the lock. 


Budda said:


> They expect you to use the trem i guess.
> 
> OP theres 2 american originals on kijiji canada.


Yeah, I’ve been watching those.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Dont think the avri trem would fit- US versus import.


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

Budda said:


> Dont think the avri trem would fit- US versus import.


From what I’ve read, the arms aren’t interchangeable but the full units are.


----------



## Moodivarius (Feb 26, 2021)

I just finished a Jazzmaster build.
Bought the trem & roller bridge from Solo music.

The first Jazzmaster I have played. I like it & stays in tune well. I routed a 1deg neck pocket angle.
Western Cedar, wenge neck, Jazzmaster - Brotherhood Build

Trem
https://www.solomusicgear.com/product/solo-pro-jgjm-style-tremolo-unit-screws-chrome/

Roller Bridge.
https://www.solomusicgear.com/produ...arge-post/?attribute_pa_hardware_color=chrome

I have built a 9.5” neck radius, and the bridge is 12”. Not ideal, but I wanted a roller bridge.
My action is very low, no buzzing at all.

Just something that worked for me.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Moodivarius said:


> Trem
> https://www.solomusicgear.com/product/solo-pro-jgjm-style-tremolo-unit-screws-chrome/


That’s the same unit I upgraded my Jaguar with. Works great!


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

Moodivarius said:


> I just finished a Jazzmaster build.
> Bought the trem & roller bridge from Solo music.
> 
> The first Jazzmaster I have played. I like it & stays in tune well. I routed a 1deg neck pocket angle.
> ...


Thanks - great recommendation. 


Merlin said:


> That’s the same unit I upgraded my Jaguar with. Works great!


How does it compare to the stock Squier unit?


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Jalexander said:


> Thanks - great recommendation.
> 
> How does it compare to the stock Squier unit?


The stock unit is lacking the lock button. The upgraded one has smoother action.


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

I recently upgraded a Squier CV mustang. Changed the pickups, pots and jack. I just blocked the trem on mine, very simple to do with a couple common washers.
I played a vintage mustang at a store a few years back. I think they wanted $1650. Went to my local Mom and Pop a couple days later and played the Squier. Felt and played very similar to the vintage one and for 400 bucks I brought it home.
After a year I decided I loved the way it played but wasn't crazy about the pickups. After installing a JB Jr, an old Dimarzio neck pickup and new pots/jack it made the guitar sound like a million bucks.
After that I blocked the trem (I have a parker with a really stable tremolo system for that) and now it's my favorite guitar. I think all in I'm at 600 bucks.
My favorite thing about it is that I dont have to be precious about it. All the money is in the body, so if the neck warps or snaps I'd just have to bolt on another cheap Squier neck and I'm back in business.
I'd definitely say it's worth upgrading your Jazzmaster if you are happy with the way it plays other than the trem system.


----------

